# SHEPTON SHOW POSTPONED!!



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Just had a reply from Graham at Stone Leisure

SHOW POSTPONED DUE TO EXTREME WEATHER CONDITIONS 
DESPITE OUR THE BEST EFFORTS OF EXHIBITORS AND STONE LEISURE 
WE HAVE HAD TO CANCEL AS CONDITIONS ON SITE ARE EXTREMELY DIFFICULT 
PLEASE CHECK BACK HERE FOR FURTHER DETAILS LATER. 
OUTDOOR LEISURE WILL NOW BE IN APRIL 
9/10/11 APRIL 201011.45am

edited to show latest news
see Stone Leisure announcement Now posted on their website
Edit number 2
Further info from Stone Leisure email
*Everyone that has booked for this show can swap their tickets for the April show or for the Stratford or September Bath & West show. * Further info to follow

*Stone will now refund entry money if you cannot make any of their other shows* Added 12,01,10

Graham Griffiths to DENNIS 
show details 9:49 AM (1 minute ago)

*Hello Dennis,

It is still sheet ice everywhere here. A final decision will be made by mid day as to whether it is safe to proceed.*

Best regards,
Graham

I will post again at lunchtime!


----------



## EuropeanCampers (Mar 28, 2008)

On the basis of that, I'd be amazed if they went ahead.

They will be positively crapping themselves at the Public Liability implications of going ahead I would think.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I still suspect they are more worried about the liabilities for refunds!


----------



## alandsue (Jul 30, 2008)

We are supposed to have been going today but discretion being the better part of valour plus the load of snow on the drive and approaching roads to our estate from the main roads dictate we reconsider and try again tomorrow. Still hope to get there but not willing to risk the van as SWMBO wants a decent trade in against another.


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

A meeting will be held at midday to decide whether (weather) the shows goes ahead or not.

It's looking very doubtful from my sources on the ground.

More info in an hour.

Dennis


----------



## PlanetGen (Feb 12, 2009)

Many thanks for this info. We are trading there and our team was going to leave at 11, we will hold off now as coming from Wellington is pretty perilous!


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks Dennis 

I was going to ring them this morning but will wait until after mid-day now to see what they decide then.

We are still not in a position to get there anyway, the local roads have not been gritted, no doubt if we could make it to the M3 we may stand a chance but those first 5 miles or so look impossible at the moment.


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)




----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Here it is

*SHOW POSTPONED DUE TO EXTREME WEATHER CONDITIONS
DESPITE OUR THE BEST EFFORTS OF EXHIBITORS AND STONE LEISURE
WE HAVE HAD TO CANCEL AS CONDITIONS ON SITE ARE EXTREMELY DIFFICULT
PLEASE CHECK BACK HERE FOR FURTHER DETAILS LATER.
OUTDOOR LEISURE WILL NOW BE IN APRIL
9/10/11 APRIL 2010*


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Well done for posting this in such a prominent manner - editing in to the top post and again at the bottom is a good way to hopefully ensure it is clearly seen.

Dave


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Well done Stone for doing the right thing.

Pretty it is, safe it ain't.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

I do feel very sorry for Stone Lesiure, as obviously in business, such situations as this are a major catastrophie for them and like any business, they obviously cannot afford to lose such relied upon revenue! They will obviously have made certain financial commitments and arrangements in the run up to the show and my guess is, that they would be unlikely to have found an insurance company who would provide cover for any cancellations arising from bad weather! I may be wrong but from my experience, a lot of insurance companies have a get out clause where weather and natural disasters are concerned!  

However, as much as I feel for Stone Leisure and I can fully understand their reluctance to cancel, I think if the weather and roads are as treacherous as the media is reporting, then cancelling the show is the wise and sensible thing to do. 

Oh dear ....... what a sad and disappointing situation for everyone though and let's hope a miracle happens and the sun comes out today, melts away all the snow and life resumes as normal!!!! 8O 

Sue


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Oops! Too busy typing my post to notice before I submitted it, that Stone Lesiure had already cancelled the show! :roll: 

I am relieved to hear they have cancelled though because I truly feared that many visitors and exhibitors were in danger of becoming involved in road accidents in their attempts to attend!

Be much better in April and it's not long to the NEC now either!  

Sue


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks Dennis

I have just had an e-mail from Brenda:

 Hi Jenny

Sorry to have to tell you that we are having to cancel the show. There is going to be a meeting at the showground at mid-day today to make the final decision, but due to the fact that the Bath & West cannot get staff in to get the site up and running we really have no choice. They have offered us the weekend of 9-10-11 April so we are transferring the show till then and everyone that has booked for this show can swap their tickets for the April show or for the Stratford or September Bath & West show.

Will let you have more details as soon as I can.

So sorry about this. First time since 1978 that we have had to cancel a show. Please apologise to all your members. Our staff will be at the showground until Monday if anyone does turn up.

Regards
Brenda

Obviously I'll post details of this new show as soon as I have them.


----------



## thedoc (May 1, 2005)

clianthus said:


> Thanks Dennis
> 
> I have just had an e-mail from Brenda:


Thanks for the update Jen, at least we can have another try in April (we'll just have the usual rain at that time of year :lol: :lol: )

Andy & Kevin


----------



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

It's such a shame, as I was looking forward to this show. 
It's the first time I've actually felt a little sorry for all the dealers (I said Little!) They have been there all week setting up! a very expensive trip for them with no profits to be made. 
Now they will have to all move out (if they can) and count their losses.

I guess it's all down to Health & Safety and if they cant get the marshels, security staff, bar & catering staff to come in then they have no choice.

Guess I's better go and upack the van now


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

bump


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

*Electric Hook-up at postponed show*

Hi Everyone

I have e-mailed the electrical contractors and asked Stone Leisure for information regarding the paid for electric hook-ups at the postponed show.

As yet I have not had a reply from the contractors but Stone Leisure have come back to me and said:

* I have just had a word with the contractor and he's going to let us know next week what he's going to do. So please ask your members to hang fire until next week and I'll let you know as soon as I hear from him. *

So I'd be very grateful if you could do what they ask and wait until next week for further information. I will let you know as soon as I have anything from them.

Thanks


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi all
Well after a struggle using the old trusted bread crates,I got my van out of its bay,lecy on ready for water,part packed waiting for missus coming back with supplies,then the bad news,so van is unpacked and back in its bay,better luck next outing,when ever that will be    I was looking forward to meeting up with old friends and meeting some new one,s
never mind see you all some time
scottie.

George


----------



## Tobysmumndad (Nov 12, 2007)

*Common sense at last*

Common sense has prevailed at last. We aren't out of this spell of weather by any means. The met. forecast pressure pattern looks as if the Southern UK is going to get another right plastering on Sunday. I'm sure that the emergency services would have something to say - if they haven't already - about hundreds of motorhomes making their way to and from this venue, and potentially creating huge problems.

Yes, I'm sorry for Stone Leisure and all the exhibitors. Their losses will add to the billions which this weather is costing the country, just when it can ill-afford it. Sod's Law operating at 100% 'Nause Factor', I'm sorry to say.


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*shepton cancelation*

Bugger......thats a real shame I was looking forward to a weekend away on my own, btw I heard on the lunchtime news that Yeovilton (10 miles south of the showground)had a record low last night of wait for it..........-16c 8O cant be right can it ?
Chris


----------



## Tobysmumndad (Nov 12, 2007)

*Yeovilton weather*

Yes, quite correct: http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/weather/uk/sw/yeovilton_latest_weather.html

I can assure you that existing in a motorhome under these conditions is extremely challenging. Engelberg, Switzerland -20C springs to mind.

8O


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

bump


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: Yeovilton weather*



Tobysmumndad said:


> Yes, quite correct: http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/weather/uk/sw/yeovilton_latest_weather.html
> 
> I can assure you that existing in a motorhome under these conditions is extremely challenging. Engelberg, Switzerland -20C springs to mind.
> 
> 8O


I was once just north of Bordeaux parked up at a Les Routier (Saints as I recall) in my Hotel Camion and it was -25 with no night heater, had to leave the truck running all night!


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Shepton at noon today


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Bump again



clianthus said:


> Thanks Dennis
> 
> I have just had an e-mail from Brenda:
> 
> ...


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

It is a shame for all those looking forward to the week-end. However it is the most sensible decision what with more ice and snow to come.

Now the show has been re-scheduled to April 9th etc will we be able to book for that one? we usually go to the Shepton show in Jan but hadn't booked this year which was just as well what with Juy's fall.

Would like to go to the April show if allowed.


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

Couldnt go in January anyway but will be able in April. Hope we will be able to book.
Dave


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Maybe they will discover that April is a much better month for holding the show than January?????? I hope so - as it's such a shame for everyone when something like this happens!

Sue


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi Dennis,

Many thanks for keeping us up to date on this one. At least we can all go back in April. Will sort he diary out once we know the dates.

Best regards

Chris


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

clianthus said:


> Thanks Dennis
> 
> I have just had an e-mail from Brenda:
> 
> ...


Hi Chris

Dates for the April show are in my earlier post (see quote) I'm sure the show will be open to everyone not just folks who had booked for January.

Hi Dennis

I hope you don't mind but I have got a mod to edit the title of this thread as I'm still getting PM's and texts asking about the show.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Well what a bumer afterJohn and I digging ourselves out of Southsea this morning and risking life and limb to get to Shepton, although I didn't make it there as me mate Jen rang to say its off, still we managed to get home in one piece  

Thank you DJP Dennis for all you help in this matter your a gudun  

All those of you that are on the rally list I shall expect to see you in April  
and if a few more of you would like to join us there then get adding your names to the rally listing as soon as Jen has listed it.


Happy camping folks :roll: :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## gibbo (May 1, 2005)

That's saved me a few bob


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

You try getting £ back as opposed to other dates. Bet you don't!

Dave


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

bump


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi all, we stayed at Baltic wharf site last night and arrived at shepton at 11am to be told it had been cancelled.  We have only just arrived home as there was a lorry skidded across the road on the A37. 
Took us an hour to get on my drive as there was a foot of snow. Looking forward to the show in April.  

Peter.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Boing!


----------



## rogerandveronica (Aug 11, 2008)

Mod.....could you please make this topic "sticky" again to keep it at the top for all of us who are awaiting further news from Stone Leisure regarding the transfer of tickets to other shows etc?
Thanks


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi R&V

It has been sticky since a few minutes after it was posted, 'cos I stickied it! :wink:

It still has to be bumped occasionally though, since after a certain number of posts on other threads it drops down to its chronological position in the list.

_(Note to self. Must find out how many posts . . . somebody will ask me soon . . . . . . like in the very next post I expect! 8O :roll: )_

Dave


----------



## trigrem (May 1, 2005)

Could not travel today as van could not be extracted from storage site due to icy hill, obtained van mid afternoon and packed it ready for early start Friday.
Thanks to the info on cancelation we will now unpack.
Cannot make show in April, we return from USA on the 9th.
Thanks again to all who have fed us up to date info.
Doug


----------



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

Bump
Ok Zebedee as you asked! How many posts does it take for a sticky to move down to its chronological position in the list. 

Maybe we need super glue lol

Boomba


----------



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

Vans stocked with food., drink, cigars, books computer, Genny, blankets, hot water bottle, shovel, ice pick & dvd's the snow has been cleared away and ready to roll.. Doh!

Gonna to have to find somewhere to go this weekend now... I wonder what the New Forest is like? or maybe I'll just camp out on the drive with the 2000w oil rad plugged in!

Not to worry only five more weeks to the next rally @ Birdham..
and at least we wont have the stress of to buy or not to buy a new van there.

Boomba


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

I was still at Chelston this morning, whilst they were yet again delving into the innards of my Truma, when Martin Leaf came down between 1030 and 1100 to say the show had been cancelled.

Immediately rang my mate in Tamworth to stop him setting off, and he in turn rang Stone Leisure. They said to return the tickets to them stating if we wish replacement tickets for April, or for the September show.

This confirmed by Jacquie's message.

Felt very sorry for Chelston who had got 40 vans to Shepton and were all set up-in fact was going to help them by bringing one back for them, but my van was finally ready so left the scene about 2pm.

So now home again with one very dirty van, hopefully one fixed Truma, and after one solitary night in Chelston's yard at something silly below freezing-and not a sight of Shepton.

Ah well, see you in April if we make it back from the Algarve in March.

Paul


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Bump


----------



## badger750 (Nov 1, 2009)

at least we might be able to get to the april show as it just before we go away so a overnight at least might be on the cards


----------



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

bump


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All Copy of my e.mail to all on the rally list just in case you didn't get it

Hi All

SHEPTON SHOW POSTPONED DUE TO EXTREME WEATHER CONDITIONS.

DESPITE THE BEST EFFORTS OF EXHIBITORS AND STONE LEISURE THEY HAVE HAD TO
CANCEL AS CONDITIONS ON SITE ARE EXTREMELY DIFFICULT.

FURTHER INFORMATION REGARDING THE ELECTRIC HOOK-UPS THAT HAVE BEEN PAID FOR
SHOULD BE AVAILABLE NEXT WEEK, I WILL POST HERE AS SOON AS I KNOW ANYTHING.

OUTDOOR LEISURE WILL NOW BE ON 9/10/11 APRIL 2010 EVERYONE THAT HAS BOOKED
FOR THIS SHOW CAN SWAP THEIR TICKETS FOR THE APRIL SHOW OR FOR THE STRATFORD
OR SEPTEMBER BATH & WEST SHOW.

FURTHER DETAILS WILL BE POSTED IN THE RALLY SECTION AS SOON AS WE HAVE THEM.

Hope to see you all at the April Show

Best Regards
Jacquie

http://www.motorhomefacts.com.


----------



## rogerandveronica (Aug 11, 2008)

Bump


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Well I have confirmed that April is good for us. So looking forward to seeing you all there.

Must find somewhere else to go in a couple of weeks when the snow and ice has died down.

Chris


----------



## Friant (Feb 10, 2008)

the rescheduled April dates now clash with the show at Romsey being put on by Appletree which is a shame as it would have been nice to have more events in the diary. I should think that two shows at the same time just splits the traders and customers so neither organiser gets the best of shows.


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Friant said:


> the rescheduled April dates now clash with the show at Romsey being put on by Appletree which is a shame as it would have been nice to have more events in the diary. I should think that two shows at the same time just splits the traders and customers so neither organiser gets the best of shows.


Might be worth letting them know of course!

Chris


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Now very bored sat at home  
( bump)


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

April good for us too!


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All


Can you please all hang onto your passes until it has been decided with Stone how they are going to work it, at the moment its looking like if you have your passes you can use them for the April show ok.

If you can NOT make April then they will exchange the passes for either Stratford in June or Shepton in September.

But nothing is decided yet will let you all know as soon as we know just don't bin your passes.

Jacquie


----------



## aldhp21 (Aug 4, 2008)

LadyJ said:


> Hi All
> 
> Can you please all hang onto your passes until it has been decided with Stone how they are going to work it, at the moment its looking like if you have your passes you can use them for the April show ok.
> 
> ...


Thanks Jacquie,

shame about this weekend though. I was really looking forward to trying out my new duvalays.

Alan


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Me again :lol: 

It has been decided with Stone Leisure that you can use your January passes for the April Show.

Please add your names to the April rally list if you are attending.

If you can NOT make April then please contact Stone to get your passes changed for either Stratford in June or Shepton in September.

Please do not ring them this week though as they are rather busy with one thing and another please give them time to get sorted.

Jacquie


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

And if we can't make any of them, Jac?

Dave


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> And if we can't make any of them, Jac?
> 
> Dave


No idea Dave :roll: never thought to ask :roll: but I think they would refund you if you asked nicely :lol:

Its the first time they have canceled a show since 1978

Jacquie


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Andy at Road pro has sent me an email offering the same show discounts this weekend. This could set a trend.


----------



## wasfitonce (Apr 27, 2009)

*SHEPTON SHOW*



THE SHEPTON SHOW HAS BEEN POSTPONED UNTIL APRIL.

mod note - this was posted as a separate topic, but merged in with the main topic for continuity


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

It's already been announced on here but thanks anyway

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-78249.html

mods note - this was posted in reponse to paulann's post whihc was merged into the main thread, this one came with it!!


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Final bump
Especially with this news from Jacquie



> It has been decided with Stone Leisure that you can use your January passes for the April Show.
> 
> Please add your names to the April rally list if you are attending.
> 
> ...


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Are any more of you joining us in April that were on our original January list, if so can you add your names to the rally list please.

Shepton April

We still do not have any info on the electric situation but will let you all know as soon as we know

Jacquie


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Just done it Jacquie,

It's showing unconfirmed but I have the original tickets for the cancelled show,can you put me down as confirmed please?


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi wakk44

All confirmed now :lol:


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi

There are quite a few folks who were booked in the January show and have now put their names on the April show.

However they are showing as unconfirmed, they are:

motorhomer2
thedoc
TheBoombas
oxford-wanderer
waspes
josieb

Jac and I are going to get very confused with this if we aren't careful nothing new there then :lol: :lol: . We need to try to keep track of who has already got tickets and who has to book with Stone Leisure for the new show.

So presuming you have still got your tickets from January, can you either confirm yourselves or let us know and we will confirm you. Thanks


----------



## Tinyk (Mar 18, 2009)

Booked on the January trip and paid for electric

Cannot make the April show as we are already booked in elsewhere.

will try to transfer tickets to the Stratford show in June once things have quietened down for stone leisure.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Tinyk said:


> Booked on the January trip and paid for electric
> 
> Cannot make the April show as we are already booked in elsewhere.
> 
> will try to transfer tickets to the Stratford show in June once things have quietened down for stone leisure.


Good man Kevin 

Can the others let us know which show they will be attending please

Jacquie


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

*Show*

Can't do April or June,

Don't know about September, may have 2 tickets to sell.

Hope to get a refund on the leccy, who needs lecky in April or June? :roll:


----------



## jakjon (Jan 20, 2007)

Hi Jacquie
We will be useing our tickets for Stratford

Regards jakjon


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

jakjon said:


> Hi Jacquie
> We will be useing our tickets for Stratford
> 
> Regards jakjon


Ok thanks John, you will have to contact Stone Leisure to change your tickets to Stratford Show.

Jacquie


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Jac

Most likely Stratford for us too.

Will confirm as soon as I have had my instructions!! :roll: 

Dave


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> Hi Jac
> 
> Most likely Stratford for us too.
> 
> ...


Righty oh Dave :roll: :lol: but I am sure you would enjoy April at Shepton :lol:

Why has my butterfly shrunk!!!

Jac


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

LadyJ said:


> Why has my butterfly shrunk!!!
> Jac


It's the cold weather Jac - I get the same problem!! 8O :lol:

Probably because you have more than one on your computer, and uploaded the wrong one. :roll:

Have a look - and if you can't find the bigger one I'll fix it for you.

Dave


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

*Avater*

Boing... has shrunk as well


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Avater*



an99uk said:


> Boing... has shrunk as well


How do you think I knew what Jac has done? :wink: :wink:

I'll get around to uploading the right one sometime.

Dave


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

mine is full size I think I'll just take a look


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Totally all {offtopic} :lol: :roll: 

Now can we get back to sorting who's coming to Shepton in April and whos not please. Ta


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Right could the following folks let us know which show they are going to please

alandsue
Alemo
an99uk
jam35007
janic
lyndahead
ned
pilchard
sersol
Sundial
tendy
timndelia
trigrem
velocettman



Jacquie


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

I've added myself to the list but wasn't on the original list.

Guess Stoneleisure will advertise the April one?


----------



## Dooney (Feb 8, 2008)

I was waiting until I have spoken to Stone Leisure before replying as we cannot make April as we are away for Easter. We will also be away for the September show. I just want to check if we can swap to the Stratford show then I'll let you know.

Regards

Lorna


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Dooney said:


> I was waiting until I have spoken to Stone Leisure before replying as we cannot make April as we are away for Easter. We will also be away for the September show. I just want to check if we can swap to the Stratford show then I'll let you know.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Lorna


Hi Lorna

Yes you can swap your tickets for Stratford just let Stone know, once you have then add yourself to the Stratford rally list please. Thanks

Jacquie


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Jacquie,

We weren't able to make Shepton in January so obviously hadn't booked for the now cancelled show. 

Hope to be able to make April though so can I book with Stone and then add my name to the rally list or is it only rebookings at this stage?

Thanks,

Phil


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

philoaks said:


> Jacquie,
> 
> We weren't able to make Shepton in January so obviously hadn't booked for the now cancelled show.
> 
> ...


Hi Phil

Yes anybody can book for the April show as soon as Stone have it up an running which may not be for a week or so.

Yes you can add yourself to the rally list

Jacquie


----------



## aldhp21 (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Jacquie,

me and Sue can't make either of the Shepton rallies so we're going to opt for the Stratford one.

Cheers
Alan


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Ok thanks Alan, please contact Stone to change your tickets.


Now that just leaves to let us know what they are doing



an99uk don't know yet
janic
lyndahead
ned
pilchard
sersol dont know where hes going lol
tendy
timndelia
Zebedee


Jacquie


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

Looks like we will be going to the September show,or maybe Stratford,not sure yet.Will let you know asap. :roll: 
Gary


----------



## alandsue (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Jacquie,

Have confirmed for the April show.

Regards

Alan of alandsue


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Sersol

Gary well get a move on then and make your mind up :roll: :lol: 


Alandsue

Well done Alan  


Now that just leaves the following folks to let us know where there going if going anywhere :roll: :lol: 

an99uk don't know yet
jam35007
janic
lyndahead
ned
pilchard
sersol dont know where hes going lol
tendy
timndelia
zebedee maybe stratford?



Jacquie


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

*Hook-ups at Postponed show.*

Hi everyone

I have been in contact with the Electrical contractors at the show and they have now confirmed that hook-ups can be transferred to either April, September or January 2011 Shepton Shows. NOTE: HOOK-UPS CANNOT BE TRANSFERRED TO STRATFORD SHOW AS THIS CONTRACTOR DOES NOT WORK THERE.

I am assuming that all those now attending the April show in exchange for the postponed one will just have the hook-up then instead. If not please PM me.

But I need to hear from everyone else to find out which show they want it transferring to.

If you are not going to one of the other shows the alternatives are:

1. Sell your hook-up on to a new attendee at one of the shows (In this case please contact clianthus by PM before 1st March and I'll do my best to sell it for you.)

2. As the contractors had already done the work in setting out the hook-ups they are offering a 20% cash refund. Sorry but this is the best I have managed to get. (Again please contact me by PM before 1st March and I will try to sort it out for you)

I look forward to hearing from you all.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Can't make the re-arranged show in April after all as the continent beckons.

Will use the tickets for Stratford in June.Jac tells me that you have to contact Stone Leisure directly to transfer the tickets.

Sorry to mess you about Jacquie-don't blame me it's the weathers fault :lol:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Oh very funny Steve :roll: :lol: 

We still need to know what the following folks intend doing?????can you please let us know a.s.a.p Thanks

lyndahead
ned
pilchard
tendy




Jacquie


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Jac

Stratford

Dave


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Sorry to butt in again Jacquie but Stone are now saying if you cannot make any of their shows they will REFUND you money in full. Don't know about hook up though.
Cheers
Dennis


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Dennis

Thanks for that information, hook-ups information direct from the company yesterday is posted here:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-770655.html#770655


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

We still need to know what the following folks intend doing?????can you please let us know a.s.a.p Thanks

lyndahead
ned
pilchard





Jacquie


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Folks

Well we have heard from most people booked on the January Rally now and know what they are doing about tickets and hook-ups.

We do still need to hear from: * lyndahead & ned* as soon as possible, so that I can let the electical contractors know what they intend to do about their hook-ups, as well as knowing what they intend to do about their Show tickets.

I really would appreciate them contacting me as soon as possible, I have e-mailed and PM'd them but have still not received any reply.

Plus we need to know what * pilchard * intends to do about his show tickets.

Also thank you to everyone who has replied to my PM's and let me know their plans very quickly.

Jenny


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Are SL back to normal? I have held off contacting them as Jac suggested.

What do they do regarding transfer of tickets to Stratford or Sep Shepton shows?

Dave


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Dave

I really don't know if Stone are back to normal, they are answering my e-mails as normal so I would ring them and ask about the exchange of your tickets. Tel No. 020 8302 6150.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> Are SL back to normal? I have held off contacting them as Jac suggested.
> 
> What do they do regarding transfer of tickets to Stratford or Sep Shepton shows?
> 
> Dave


Hi Dave

As far as I am aware you have to return your tickets with a covering letter to Stone saying what show you want to attend for Stratford or Shepton in September.

All January passes can be used for the April Show so no need to do anything if attending April Show.

Jacquie


----------



## Losos (Oct 28, 2009)

I suppose I must be the only person pleased to see this announcement as it means I will (Hopefully) be able to attend, there was no way I could make it this last weekend.


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Losos

I hope you do manage to make it to the re-arranged show. If you would like to park up with the Motorhomefacts group all the information on the show with links and booking information are here:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=278

If you do intend to come please add your name to the list of attendees and contact me by PM if you would like an electric hook-up at the show.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

We do still need to know what these folks are doing regarding their tickets and electric please a.s.a.p

lyndahead tickets & electric
ned tickets and electric
pilchard tickets only

Also we now have some electric to sell on so if any body joining us for the new show in April would like electric it is £17.25 for the duration of the show, please contact Clianthus (Jen) or me if you wish to book it before March 1st.


I think new bookings are also being taken for this show so if any more of you would like to join us there please add your self to the rally list and book direct with Stone Leisure.


Jacquie


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

LadyJ said:


> DABurleigh said:
> 
> 
> > Are SL back to normal? I have held off contacting them as Jac suggested.
> ...


Just phoned SL. Only took 30secs. Just gave name and postcode and alternative event required. The existing tickets will be honoured. Only more complicated than that if you want to stay longer than you originally booked. I didn't so can't comment.

Very simple and slick.

Dave


----------



## trigrem (May 1, 2005)

Lucky you Dave.
I telephoned last week, told to return tickets, and they would send me a form to fill in for chosen show, still waiting.
Different operator different instructions.
Doug


----------



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

Same as Dave. 30 sec call. The existing tickets will be honoured!

See you there.

Boomba


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

I had a letter from them asking what i wanted to do, took a 30 second call. I said I wanted to stay an extra night (thursday) chap said no problem, just pay on the gate.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

" there. "

Where? My lips didn't move! 

Dave


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Everyone

This is just a reminder regarding changing these January tickets to another show or a refund.

If you have not contacted Stone Leisure and you wish to change your ticket for either a refund, Stratford or Shepton September Show, can you please do so ASAP!!

If you are using the ticket for April then you do not need to contact Stone.

I understand from Stone that "ned" has had a refund on his ticket. Therefore can he please let me know what he wants me to do with his electric hook-up.


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

Jen, Not sure if NED can access whilst away but I do believe he is out of the country at present.
Ian


----------



## hymerhome (Dec 2, 2009)

Hiya, I have just booked with Stone for the Shepton show. If available I would also like electric please.

Looking forward to putting faces to the forum posts


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

hymerhome said:


> Hiya, I have just booked with Stone for the Shepton show. If available I would also like electric please.
> 
> Looking forward to putting faces to the forum posts


Ok Ann 1 electric pitch for you booked please pay us on arrival.

I think that's all we have now on the electric folks.

Jacquie


----------

